# صور تلوين لانشطة مدارس الاحد



## eng-mina (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*صور تلوين لانشطة مدارس الاحد

عاوز تعمل نشاط لفصلك

بس محتاج صور تلوين مخصوصة و تكون عن شخصيات الكتاب المقدس

جروب مدارس الاحد بتقدملك ده 

اشترك انت في الجروب و هتلاقى رسائل جاتلك فيها 


صور تلوين

+ ادم و حواء في جنة عدن+

+ ابراهيم و لوط+

+برج بابل +

+دانيال و الفتية الثلاثة+

+داوود النبي+

+شمشون و دليلة+

+موسى النبي+

+نوح و الطوفان+

+هابيل و قايين+

+يعقوب و عيسو+

+يوسف الصديق+

+يونان النبي+

+يشوع و سور اريحا+

+استير+

+راعوث و نعمة+

+حياة السيد المسيح+

+معجزات السيد المسيح+

+ميلاد يسوع المسيح+

+احد الشعانين+

+الصلب و القيامة+

+امثال السيد المسيح+

+يسوع و الاطفال+

+يوحنا المعمدان+

+بولس الرسول+


للاشتراك بجروب مدارس الاحد
اضغط على
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Madares-Ela7d *​


----------



## eng-mina (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور تلوين لانشطة مدارس الاحد*

*ها يا جماعة حد اشترك في الجروب و عجبه*


----------



## Ramzi (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور تلوين لانشطة مدارس الاحد*

انا :999:

وحاليا عم بسجل ...


----------



## safsofeh (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور تلوين لانشطة مدارس الاحد*

موضوع اكتر من رائع بنحتاجو دايما وغير متوفر


----------



## eng-mina (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور تلوين لانشطة مدارس الاحد*

شكرا على الرد الجميل​


----------



## بتول لرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور تلوين لانشطة مدارس الاحد*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور تلوين لانشطة مدارس الاحد*

شكرااااااااااااا ليك يا مينا 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## eng-mina (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور تلوين لانشطة مدارس الاحد*

*شكرا ليكم جميعا و على فكرة الجروب لها انشطة اخرى يا رب تعجبكم*​


----------



## eng-mina (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور تلوين لانشطة مدارس الاحد*

*ملحوظة هامة 

ان شاء الله سوف تقوم الجروب بأرسال افكار و مسرحيات  لاستخدامها فى حفلة رأس السنة و من يريد المتابعة برجاء الاشتراك بالجروب بالعنوان المذكور اعلاه*​


----------

